# Former Ute RB Ganther Starting For Redskins



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if any of you have been following this, but the Redskins have named former Ute running back Quinton Ganther their starter this week against Oakland. I really liked him when he was at the U and I'd love to see him do well in the NFL.

Here's the article:

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7053 ... eason.html


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I really DIDN'T like him when he was a utahute ;-), but I am very happy for him to be making it in the NFL now. Good for him! I think its cool when any players from local teams make it in the pros. That is great!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

He played a lot last week and looked decent. With Portis out for the year, here is Ganther's opportunity to make a name for himself in the NFL.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

As retarded as this sounds. I've got him started on my fantasy team. Needless to say i'm really thin at running back


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You must have a 24 team league. :shock:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> As retarded as this sounds. I've got him started on my fantasy team. Needless to say i'm really thin at running back


 :lol:

Ok, I'm glad you said that because I actually picked him up in my 14 team league. I don't think I'm going to start him, but hey, it wouldn't surprise me if he has a good game against the Raiders. Their run defense is terrible!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Its either him or start Julius Jones from seattle. Both will probably share time with their back ups so who knows who'll get more touches really. Justin Forset/Julius Jones or Quinton Ganther/Rock Cartright. I'll figure it out at about 10:58 MST or probably 2 minutes too late.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm sure glad i started Ganther over Jones. He tripled jones' score. GO UTES!!!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I played Ganther in my league too  . GO UTES!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thankfully I have GOOD RB's in my league. Chris Johnson is carrying me into the 2nd round of the playoffs! I picked up Jamaal Charles from KC this week and he had a very good day for me.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I actually regret not starting Ganther. He didn't rack up a lot of yardage but he did score 2 TD's! There are a few guys I could have started him over who put up less points in my league. Thankfully, I still pulled out the win.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Thankfully I have GOOD RB's in my league. Chris Johnson is carrying me into the 2nd round of the playoffs! I picked up Jamaal Charles from KC this week and he had a very good day for me.


I have Johnson in the UWN league and he is carrying me as well. In the league I had Ganther starting last week I ended up losing by one point after I thought I had it wrapped up.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully I have GOOD RB's in my league. Chris Johnson is carrying me into the 2nd round of the playoffs! I picked up Jamaal Charles from KC this week and he had a very good day for me.
> ...


Dude, You SUCK. I dont have a chance against you this week :lol: Too bad we cant do trades anymore. Ive got some guys I would be willing to trade ya!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


I don't know Man. You could still get me. You're a little thin at running back with your injuries, but you never know what will happen. I'm sure Johnson's streak of 100 yard games will skid to an end at one point; maybe this week. Good luck to you. You had an awesome season this year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> I'm sure Johnson's streak of 100 yard games will skid to an end at one point; maybe this week.


 Bite your tongue! I am up against stablebuck in the 2nd round of our leagues playoffs, the winner is in the super bowl. I NEED Johnson to have another solid game.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure Johnson's streak of 100 yard games will skid to an end at one point; maybe this week.
> ...


Me too Man. If Stablebuck and I both win this week we will be in the Superbowl next week, but I got to get through Stevo and his 11-2 record first.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Good luck to you man. Yea I have had some problems with the injuries. Turner has been hurt all season, Moss has been a hit or miss. Even tho he has a low projection im still thinking about playing him. I am amazed at some of your guys projections for this week. Looks like its gonna be a good one. I wonder how many of these "starters" are actually gonna play alot this week


----------

